# Tail piece leaking--Pipe joint sealant?



## Streamin1972 (Nov 13, 2007)

I just installed my new bathroom vessel sink. All connections are good and dry... with the exception of where the tail piece screws in to the strainer body. The manufacturer recommends pipe joint sealant and shows the teflon type tape. I have used that, and because the threads are so fine, it pushes it's way out when screwing in the tail piece... thereby allowing it to leak. Is there a liquid or brush on type pipe joint sealant?

Thanks in advance. This one little glitch has been quite annoying, and is holding up my progress!

Barry


----------



## travelover (Nov 13, 2007)

There is pipe dope with Teflon at Home Depot that you could try, or use a non hardening gasket sealant available at an auto parts supply.


----------



## Streamin1972 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks... made the pit stop at the Depot and picked up some brush on teflon. I will try it when I get home and post my results.

Thanks again.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello Barry:
I would take the drain back out and use plumber's putty around the flange that is fastened into the sink. Just roll out a little night crawler shaped dab and stick it around the lower side of the flange. Some will press out as you tighten; just rub it off and put it back in the can for another day.
Pipe dope and teflon tape are made to lubricate the pipe so it can be tightened to a point where the metal to metal seal stops the leak.
Glenn


----------

